# Wheel



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Is this wheel ok for rats? 
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...0951261&itemNo=18&In=Small+Pet&N=2047891&Ne=2

If not what are other alternitives?
Thanks!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I had that one, and when one rat would be running another ones head would sometimes get caught by the bar that goes across. I took it out to be safe and got a new wheel.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours have the *12" Superpet* wheel and have never had any problems with it. It was a bit of a bugger to attach to the cage, at first, but it's been fine since then.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i have that wheel and it's so noisy i'm on my way to the silent spinner, but wowza is that an expensive wheel. gonna price match it at petsmart though for like $17, so i guess that's pretty good. i attached that first wheel to the cage side, but it's so close to the bars that it rubs on them and it's ridiculously irritating, esp since my girls sleep at the foot of my bed.


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I just bought a wodent wheel. It looks great and safe, although you cannot attach it to the cage. I will post how my girls like it once I have it set up in the FN and I see them actually using it. ( hopefully!)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a wodent wheel, and it looks awesome and safe and sits there being stared at occasionally by rats who promptly ignore it and do something else >_>

Maybe my new boys will like it!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's the one i use. i like it fine. you easily detach the wheel from the stand at night so you can sleep. its what i did when the rats were in my room. my first wheel lasted about 2 years before it started to hold odour. so not too bad an investment for $20. and my girls have gotten a lot of use out of it. they all use it, some more then others. i like it that i can attach it to the side of the cage and free up some floor space for them to run.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I have two 11.5" Super Pet Run-Arounds, my bf has one, and so does my best friends. It's awesome b/c they don't get poopie/peepee feet.

Also, I've been putting 400 grit sandpaper underneath the mesh once in a while (so only nails, not footpads touch), and it's made them a lot less scratchy to hold.

And... you can easily use twisties to make it snug to the cage (no rattling) and put tape or oil on the 'axle' to make it quiet.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i would feel bad taking the wheel out at night since it's the only time picasso uses it, lol. XD

changed my mind to the wodent wheel, and i read that someone *did* get it attached to the cage with zipties, so yay.

and i do like that first wheel, i can oil it and the wheel itself is noiseless, but it rubs on the bars so i'm going with the wodent. i think it's a personal preference really, and it depends on how it sits in your cage. and of course, whether your rats even use it at all.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Wodent Wheels are the best in my opinion, but any solid wheel will do. Mesh ones have a tendency to pinch or catch toes and tails.


----------

